# Defender Pro



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What is Defender Pro?


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Defender Pro is a security suite and not a very good one to be honest. I don't know anyone who has ever used it but it gets very mixed reviews.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

poppameth said:


> Defender Pro is a security suite and not a very good one to be honest. I don't know anyone who has ever used it but it gets very mixed reviews.


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Cauro (Feb 13, 2015)

Which operating system are you using? If you have 7 or 8 I would just stick with MS security Essentials. It's free.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Windows 7.

Defender Pro finds things that Essentials doesn't.


Jim, I fixed my spelling error. LOL


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Windows 7.
> 
> Defender Pro finds things that Essentials doesn't.
> 
> ...


I fixed mine also. LOL


----------

